# Leaking Driftwood...Yank or Deal



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

I just finished setting up my 120gl tonight and have since noticed a new piece of driftwood is turning the water a tea color (centerpiece 32 inches high and looks different than my African drift- My other two African dirftwood was transplanted down from my 80l with no issues. 

I boiled it and soaked it for a few days too but it still oozes - not like the African wood. Got it at azgardens.com who are aquascape gurus. 

Will this hurt the fish in any way? They arrive on Friday or should I remove and rework with another scape? 

Pictures to follow. 

Thanks in advance, 
Chef


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No in fact they will probably like it. If you don't like it, just do water changes and run fresh carbon in the filter.

Me personally I like the tea colored, but most of my tanks are soft water biotopes.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

The leaky driftwood should have no ill effect on your fish. It's just a matter of your preference for colorless vs. tea-colored water!


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing those pics of the set up! 

As for me, I'm making sure my driftwood doesn't make my water tea colored


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*This tea colored water is only tannins, being leached from your driftwood, which in fact depending on your fish of choice, may provide them with the type of water they prefer. Tetras, neons, Discus, and other soft acidic water fishes from the Amazon will thrive in this enviornment. And to me at least actually adds to the visual effect of a well planted tank. But its one of those " If You like it, You like it deals"*


----------



## meili.harrison (Aug 4, 2009)

*i/a*


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Are there pictures of stained tanks?


----------

